# Recherche de la touche Option



## DRAPIER (11 Décembre 2004)

Chers Amis

J'ai un iMAC OS 9 2 et ne trouve pas,  sur mon clavier, la touche OPTION.
Il semble que c'est la touche àlt. Merci pour votre conseil. DRAPIER


----------



## jhk (11 Décembre 2004)

C'est bien ça.


----------



## Cécé (11 Décembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un Mac 9 2 et je ne trouve pas la touche  option. Mais il me semble que c'est la touche alt plus encore quelque chose mais je sais pas quoi... :mouais:


----------



## Cécé (11 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça.


T'es sur que c'est seulement ça?


----------



## DRAPIER (11 Décembre 2004)

Chers Amis,
J'ai un iMAC OS - 9 -2, et ne trouve pas la touche OPTION
Peut-être que c'est la touche àlt ?. Merci pour votre aide.
                                   DRAPIER


----------



## MrStone (11 Décembre 2004)

Oui c'est bien la touche nommée ALT sur ton clavier...
Certains l'appellent aussi "casserole" d'ailleurs 

Pour mémoire : la touche "pomme" correspond à "Commande", et la touche "ctrl" à ... "Contrôle" 

...et attention au multipostage  :hein:


----------



## jhk (11 Décembre 2004)

Certain. C'est une touche modificatrice : elle s'emploie en combinaison avec d'autres touches. Elle se comporte comme Commande, Shift et Ctrl. Et ceci que ce soit sous OS9 ou OSX.


----------



## nicogala (13 Décembre 2004)

Tenez, j'en parlais justement il y a peu dans ce post


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben dis donc, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait en écrire au tant juste sur la toucher alt (heu Option, pardon)


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2004)

Et puis ce sujet à atterri ici par hasard ?


----------



## KARL40 (14 Décembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait en écrire au tant juste sur la toucher alt (heu Option, pardon)


Et encore on n'a pas abordé la touche "pomme"  

Et puis cela me permet de faire un  au nouveau modérateur :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2004)

Karl 

Tu veux faire un exposé sur la touche pomme ?


----------



## Cécé (17 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl
> 
> Tu veux faire un exposé sur la touche pomme ?


Oh oui un exposé!!!


----------

